# My Pond Progress. Nearly there.....



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

this was the hole a couple of weeks ago before I started digging deeper!!!
I was originally flagging the garden and decided to dig a little pond!!


















I then dug a little deeper and a little wider. Couldn't go longer because of the stuupid man hole in the way lol can't believe how much waste comes out of a hole . Got the footings done last weekend

































just laying the breeze blocks today. solid breeze 140 mil. will get liner tomorrow


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool! Looks like its going to be nice 

Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a good size, good luck with it!


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

that would make a nice home for a snapping turtle! but i think fish would be safer with the little ones lol


----------



## natalie85 (Jun 7, 2008)

lookin good cant wait to see it finished :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks good, is it going to be primarially for fish?


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

yes just for fish. Its too small for koi unfortunately but hopefully I could have a good 10 goldfish in there of different colour and variety


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

going to buy the liner today

does anyone have tips on completing it

I'll fit liner and lip it round top of the block in the picture .I'll then lay top course of block but will that need to be done straight away?


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

You want to get your underlay and liner in and then get some water in there so the liner settles.

Once the liners settled you can trim the liner and lay the topping stones.

Tip on laying the liner is to lay the liner flat out in the sun for a hour before you lay it. Makes it much easier to work with.

Nice to see someone not out to chuck big fish into a small pond, very refreshing when you get customers all day wanting koi in there puddles of a pond.

Yours look like a half decent size though, whats your dimensions/volume?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Paul_MTS said:


> You want to get your underlay and liner in and then get some water in there so the liner settles.
> 
> Once the liners settled you can trim the liner and lay the topping stones.
> 
> ...


 
the old it will only grow to the size of the tank business,

and then the
i'll just bring it back when it gets to big.

ending up in me saying:
f**k off you c**t lol


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good keep up the hard work


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> You want to get your underlay and liner in and then get some water in there so the liner settles.
> 
> Once the liners settled you can trim the liner and lay the topping stones.
> 
> ...


cheers Paul

I think its about 600 gallons. now the brick is done its about 42 inches deep and length and width about 70 inch each,

I need some sun to stretch liner out lol!! I didn't buy underlay but am going to get some. The bottom of hole is protected with the carpet and sand but not the sides.

I'm going to build a sturdy cover befre I fill water. Had second thoughts as my daughter still adventurous!! so wood and some sturdy wire/mesh before water goes in


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

More progress on the pond

used old carpet and sand at bottom of hole


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

then I had to make a cover before I could fill it due to my inquisitive daughter

then put iner in and fill it before attempting last course of block myself


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

didn't realise until too late that I had to get in the pond water about 40 inches deep and complete last 6 block!!! very cold weather ths weekend as well especially for a big wuss like me...... but I had an idea


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent! Loving the bin bags :no1:

Its looking good. Cant wait to see it stocked and with plants and things in


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

bit more progress made


















































I'll finish tongue and groove tomorrow and give it another coat of stain and then buy the top which is probably going to be wooden rather than a coping stone.

I got the box filter that you can see and pump in the water that goes through a UV filter which without I couldn't see more than 6 inches in water. Its now crystal clear
I have 4 blue orfe, 3 shubunkins, 2 koi, 1 tench, 4 comets, 3 goldfish, 2 yellow goldfish

I love my pond it chills me out so much now


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

it looks awesome! 

gunna have no froggies or newts though  you gonna do something about that?


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Esfa said:


> it looks awesome!
> 
> gunna have no froggies or newts though  you gonna do something about that?


cheers Esfa

do you mean cos its too big for them to hop up!!!lol
Funny enough I thought if I see a frog I'll put him in but would they be ok in there cos there would be no dry place for them to chill in


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

simonas said:


> cheers Esfa
> 
> do you mean cos its too big for them to hop up!!!lol
> Funny enough I thought if I see a frog I'll put him in but would they be ok in there cos there would be no dry place for them to chill in


yeah, they wouldnt be able to get in or out.

i would imagine it'd be easy enough to make a little ramp or something? :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good! 



Esfa said:


> yeah, they wouldnt be able to get in or out.


Also, though, they're not gonna like this I dont think:



simonas said:


> I have 4 blue orfe, 3 shubunkins, 2 koi, 1 tench, 4 comets, 3 goldfish, 2 yellow goldfish


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Also, though, they're not gonna like this I dont think:


oh yes. :blush: missed that... i just assumed a few goldies! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is looking awesome!!! Well done!  Wanna come round and make one in my yard?? *lol*


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> That is looking awesome!!! Well done!  Wanna come round and make one in my yard?? *lol*


cheers

I don't think my back would be able to !Lol Still needs finishing off with something to put on the top of the block and a shelf or two for some plants but other than that nearly there
Its worth it especially like this morning when I went out to feed them and the fish come over to the side I feed them on for food. Its very relaxing and interesting to watch!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love a decent pond in my back yard... Maybe one day!  Definitely keep up with the pics!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice pond mate. Nicer than mine (too many plants, and the goldfish are terrified of me)

Wanna see more pics as the pond matures 

Shame about the frogs thing... they'd need a ramp (they'll just drown otherwise) but they'll probably not colonize your pond, lots of fish... they eat all the tadpoles usually.

We had frogs (introduced by us as spawn years ago) that all disappeared when we changed the pond around (completely redid it, new liner etc.)


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Nice pond mate. Nicer than mine (too many plants, and the goldfish are terrified of me)
> 
> Wanna see more pics as the pond matures
> 
> ...


thanks Hedgewitch

the fish are settling in really well and becoming quite tame knowing exactly when its feeding time!!

I'm supposed to be collecting some plants from a mates pond and I need some crates to put some lilies on with to raise them nearer the surface. I'll get there!!! lol

photos to foillow as it matures:2thumb:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

That looks awesome mate


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

loved the bin bags, as my girlfriend pointed out that would be me.


----------

